# Bán thú bông handmade móc đan bằng len an toàn cho bé ôm ru ngủ



## Duna Baby (21/9/20)

*Shop Duna Bán thú bông handmade móc đan bằng len an toàn cho bé ôm ru ngủ*

*Sản phẩm thú len DIY* được làm rất *công phu* và chất lượng là Duna ấp ủ bấy lâu nay.
Từ khi thành lập vào năm 2014 đến nay, Duna House gửi đến hàng nghìn các sản phẩm thú bông từ len sợi với đa dạng kiểu dáng và màu sắc.
Chất liệu len sợi nhập khẩu Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, đã đạt chứng nhận Châu Âu, *êm*, *mịn màng* và *an toàn*.
*Duna House có gì đặc biệt dành cho bạn?*

Duna House đem đến cho khách hàng những *trải nghiệm mới mẻ* và giúp khách hàng tại Việt Nam có cái nhìn toàn diện hơn về *thế giới đồ handmade từ len sợi*.
Với đa dạng hình dáng và màu sắc, Duna House tin rằng các sản phẩm thú len handmade này sẽ là những món *quà tặng thú vị* và *ý nghĩa* cho những người thân yêu.
Khách hàng có thể đặt hàng* theo yêu cầu riêng*. Duna House nhận thiết kế theo size, kiểu dáng và kích thước riêng.
Ngoài ra, các bạn chỉ cần đơn giản là gửi mẫu mình thích cho shop, Duna sẽ ghi nhận lại và làm theo yêu cầu của bạn, có thể thay đổi màu sắc theo ý thích nhé.
*Sản phẩm thú bông len handmade của Duna House*
Các sản phẩm thú len handmade đáng yêu tại website: *dunahouse.weebly.com*. Đừng quên ghé xem nhé!




*Bé Cọp lùn: *Size 16-18cm







*Bé Cọp Lùn: *Size 16-18cm​





*Bé Gấu Noel:* Size 12-14cm​
*Khách hàng nói gì về sản phẩm của Duna House?*

Chị Hoàng Mỵ: _"Em nhận được hàng hôm qua rồi ạ. Hic, nhìn cưng mà em muốn giữ lại, không muốn tặng cho bạn em luôn ấy. Thích cách gói hàng của shop rất cẩn thận. Em cảm ơn shop nhiều."_
Chị Trân Trân:_ "Mình đã nhận được hai bé rồi nha. Rất ư là xinh xắn và đáng yêu."_
Anh Milos Vodo: _"Hello Duna House friend, my friend took wolf Harry over few minutes ago. It is cute, I like it. Thank you."_
*Đặt hàng tại Duna House*
Bạn chỉ cần *đặt hàng online*. Tất cả các sản phẩm của Duna đều được chuyển đi theo hình thức giao hàng nhanh và thu tiền tận nhà

Bước 1: Khách hàng đặt hàng, cung cấp thông tin điện thoại, email, địa chỉ đầy đủ, xác thực ( Lưu ý: nhớ đặt màu sắc, size theo ý muốn)
Bước 2: Duna House kiểm tra, xác nhận đơn hàng và chuyển hàng
Bước 3: Khách hàng kiểm tra và nhận hàng và thanh toán
*Chính sách đổi, trả hàng tại Duna House*

Để có thể được hỗ trợ tốt nhất, quý khách vui lòng kiểm tra kỹ sản phẩm trước khi nhận hàng. Sau khi việc giao nhận hoàn tất, Duna House sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm với những trường hợp không thuộc quy định đổi trả hàng:
Các bạn có thể đổi, trả ngay trong vòng 7 ngày làm việc nếu sản phẩm bị lỗi hoặc không đảm bảo chất lượng.
Sản phẩm phải còn nguyên vẹn, không bị dơ bẩn, hư hỏng, có mùi, đã qua sử dụng, giặt tẩy
*Liên hệ*

Hotline: *0902 459 723*
Store Thủ Đức: 520/91A Quốc lộ 13, P.Hiệp Bình Phước, Quận Thủ Đức (9h-18h, T2-T7, gần trạm xăng Nhơn Hoà)
Facebook: Duna House - Amigurumi
Ban thu bong handmade moc dan bang len an toan cho be om ru ngu


----------

